# Acronym Conversation!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, I don't know how well this will work... We'll see.

The goal is to have a conversation... whatever you want to say.... that conforms to the letters of the name of the above poster. Numbers, underscores, and other symbols can be skipped, unless you want to get super creative.

So if the above poster is me, ARDRUM.... Bold emphasis unnecessary, of course.

"*A*aah! *R*owdy *d*ummies *r*olled *u*nder *m*e!!"


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually Rowdy Dummies rolled Umbrella Mooses.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My ONLY umbrella smells! Excellent water in the house of umbrellas terrifies kittens! Eels you bite on are risky devils!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome response! Do reason under mooses.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My old uterus sold! Earl wants inside the house. Oprah understands that kryptonite eats your body on a rough day.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No Joe. Otherwise Denver Is Second.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No underwear burns like yours!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never joust on drugs. It sucks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A really dumb remark. Understand me?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

never juggle on dead isis snakes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nooooo! Every same time! Eating rottweilers only f*** free.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Avast rabbits! Drink rum under mountains!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My smelly elephant respects your challenging, hairy, ice cat.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Another raccoon demonstrates raw underarm might.

Good game!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The olive-scented children yell.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

albert's rubber ducks rub Uma's meat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nineteen Eighty Seven, ten elephents rampaged over Fort Fairfield


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice jigglers on diaphragms, I say!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A rare discovery! Really unbelievable, man.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Not joking ofcourse, doubt I'm serious?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhh! Germs!!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Novelty jaded over dawn, I see.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aggravated giraffes!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Indigo legos lost under sea igloos on nowhere origins floating here after periodic passing in new eco system seas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Married with kids


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Is obviously hologram!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Man of USA strikes elephant with ideal tangerine. His offhand undercut transfers kinetic energy, yapow! Big, old animal recklessly descends.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mistake worried Katherine


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ag said:


> Man of USA strikes elephant with ideal tangerine. His offhand undercut transfers kinetic energy, yapow! Big, old animal recklessly descends.


 :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I Love Lucy? 

Utah shelters insane objectors. Now on fair horses, all pretty pioneers illustrate new enemies.... sounds scary!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Android riding dude resurrects unicorn man!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Mad ocelots undulate south even when Ike Turner hits on Uma's toupe, kvetching evening yiddish by Ogre's Arse Ready Diner.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Malicious Wilfred Klan


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Igloos lean lusciously under stars in Orion. 
Necks of famous, handsome @ssholes point proudly. 
I nervously eliminate shape shifters.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Al Rico drew raining unified mazes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Move over! U-turn swiftly! Escape with it! There! Here! Over! Under! Through!

Kangaroos enter your booty on a red drumstick.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Amazonian rainstorms don't really upset me.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

New Jersey orders dung in secrecy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now! Eat spaghetti, Timmy! Early regurgitation only frets family!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nineteen juveniles on drugs is sinful.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Turn over snails carefully, you!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

apes read dirty rotten underwear magazines


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol

Nibblers eat snacks too egregiously. Remedies only fix fasters.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Angry reams dance rugged under Madonna.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Never eat stale tacos, every rotten one's ****ing fruity


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is Lois Lane under strict instruction of not ordering food? Hardly a proper penalty. I've never encountered such stupidity.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nevertheless, Jordan of Denmark is silly.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

In lawyer land, up standing individuals obtain nothing. Obtuse fellows have always prevailed. Parity is never easily sustained. Sickos!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

aid gland.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Never ending story told earnestly remediates obvious fallacies finally.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Aerodynamic Goat!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Atrocious graffiti!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Ignorant loopy lions use scissors intuitively on napkins, oblivious, ferocious, happy, and poopy, planning, irrevocably, nihilistic evil summoning saturn.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

North! East! South! Test! err right? Oh **** forgot!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My, silly! Everyone realizes you clearly have it correct!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Magnets should evidently restrict your chances hunting in chainmail.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Please only leave acronyms right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No jars of dirt is sacred.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My saintly elder regulates youthful children, historically in Cambodia.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

arachnophobic rhubarb dogs run under me


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nesting endlessly, sparrows thankfully eliminate rude offenders from feeding.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, Ricky, don't run under monkeys.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bottles at taverns make another North Canadian act nutso.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Insecure lunatic likes underwear so insulate ours. Now offer for him a pair please, in necessity, even some silkies.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bastards! ASSHOLES! Those mutant aliens nearly crushed Australia! Nincompoops!!!!



(can people with numbers in their username play, too?)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

416 gorillas invade Russia. Losers!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Masculine sasquatch eats really yucky chips. Hello insane creature!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness loves licking underwear stains. I only noticed once following her after potty practice. I've notified every social services.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ROFL.

Nervous, jittery, onother damn insane sasquatch!

(lol..idk)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I like llamas, unless shaven. I own nine. Only funny, happy alpacas poke porcupines. It never ends successfully surprisingly.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

My simple equation rocks! Yours can't help idiots calculate.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bahaha, another tangerine must act normal. Call a nest!

(I fail at this LOL)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Igor loves looking under stones in Oregon. Now only has a perfectly polished ingot, not. Enjoy super streak!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

****. I'm eating raw aardvark. uke

("*F*our *O*ne *S*ix GIRL" might be easier)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

4:16, great! I'm really late!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Figures... I'll eat road apples.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Real otters swim well eleven lives later


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

"FALLING INTO EARTHQUAKES!", roared Aaron.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Teehee! Only silly cats yawn!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Ragged old Selma wears elves like lice.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Naughty elves strip tease eager Rudolph. Frosty fun!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

My stout energy reefer yawns coyly, hoping Iguana comes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Newest electronics start tearing every road off. ****, farts!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Indian lunatics left undeniably sober. In other news, orange frogs have appeared practicing professional idiocy, nevertheless ending somewhat silly.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Terrance Oliver Samsonite chases yarn.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A ******* dairyman raids utters masterfully.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ninjas jumping over ducks is silly!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

New England wages death Against your Raging insanity sanitizing it neutralizing Gas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stupid monitor! I loath electronics smoke.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Njodis, jump of dem inderal samples! (reply to njodis' post)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Salivating monkey itches like every second


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Igor Lexington licks us seducingly in our nethers. Our friendship, he assists proudly. Pain in neck eliminates sexy smiles.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

New emails won't delete! Aaaah! You renegade inbox! Sadly it never garbages!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Are retina detachments really unfortunate, mom?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Good luck, ardrum stalkers.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

ardrum resides dominant, ruling us maliciously.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Not enough sleep? Try eating rutabagas on February first.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fall over, stupid guy. In real life.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Never jump on dead iguanas, son.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

For once, sister girl, I'm really learning.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Now, even when delinquent *** yearners rule indefinitely, someone is never glad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Round, old sisters write elaborate love letters.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

And rising dawn reveals - ugh! - measles!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Resting on still water, Elizabeth loathes lilypads.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Are rodents diseased? Really? Unbelievable, man.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Foul on stomach: gnats ingesting rodent lice.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rancorous ostrich! Salute when evil leprechauns laugh!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****! Oh, ****! Godzilla is running loose!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

No janitor on duty is safe...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

For only some good instruments rattle loudly.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

French Indians even ride alone.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bologna astroids terrorize my animals! Nobody can assist now!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

All raccoons drink rum, usually mixed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bilingual Austrians took my apple! Never chase apple nabbers. :no


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Any real danger risk? Unforseen mystery...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Flying into electric roots actually.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My children, bring only reddish grapes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Always reddish, dumb red! Understand markers!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Marinated cats boil over. Really great!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ivan loves liquor unusually sour, it's obviously never original flavour. He always plays piano in neurotic essence, sings songs!

I dunno lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Batman attempts trapping monkey anarchists! Now captain attacks napkins!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

My car broke. Oh real great!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Better ask the mechanic after nine cause anger nods.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Mr. C bought Orge's round girdle.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing even says that Eric rode on fifteen fish.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

They only swam cautiously yesterday.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alaskan racers died running up mountains.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bring a troubled man a noose. Chuckle and nod.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

All retarded ducks rest under midgets.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Into mountains arrows break otters umbrella tents, then other eggs x-ray pedals..later outside drums explode.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

McBorg can't blast old, rusty grenades.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

All Rock Drummers Rock Ukranian Minks


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Rested on pillow...eventually dreamed...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fruit-loving invaders eradicate radishes auspiciously.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Alternate routes, drive right underneath moonlight.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Muenster cheese brings only raunchy gas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arg! Rita ditched Rhonda under mountains.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Innocent, lovely Lisa undertook some interesting or new obsessions from her aunt's personal possessions. I never expected such silliness.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Adam Really Does Remember "Ultra Man"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack caught his idol licking drunk roosters.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bring all the m&m's, and nerds..candy all night!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Me caught batman orgying randy girls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"Slinky's everywhere! Anywhere! Nowhere!" yelled Bobby Hill...oh yes!
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My cat buys oranges really good


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Melinda Simpson eats red yarn; Chuck Harrington investigated cautiously.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Always ready, dancing rams unite moms


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Misanthropic snakes enter rectums yearningly. Cameras hesitate inside caboose.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Already rubbed dry, R2D2 undresses Mimi.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never ever stick turky ear radars outside frozen forests!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Male, cyborg bots organize raids gallantly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arise radio drones, release unheard music!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

my cock bleeds out red goo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I made a bag out've underwear, thus the owl eating x's pleaded laughing "Oh Don't Explode!"


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Mad canary, bring Ogre rubber goggles.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No! Everything sucks! Take everything right out! **** forever!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

My sweet, elegant, really young, catholic hooker is cute


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Joined catholic hookers in little demonstration recently


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Many eagles ripped cleanly ur renegade onsluaght, carrying homemade rods of mayo electroids!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My! Crud! Bees, orangutangs, rhinos, giraffes!


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

If life looks unbearable sometimes it's over naught, our fortunes have all positive possibilities intact. Now everybody start socializing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a good one!^^^

How often our fears hold everything away, realize that everthing's delayed..


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Meaningful changes bring opportunities. Ready, go!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Blissful love underlies our raunchy, childish heathenism, I declare.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Anti rant: deodorants regulate unpleasant moisture.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Beware, ladies.... Ultimately, online relationships change heads into dummies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Acronyms release dull reading, under masks.

:stu that's all I could come up with.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Merry christmas! Bend over raunchy girl!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Racy underwear beneath your trousers--ugh! Ellen strips down, always yearning.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome Rachel Dratch really underrated massachusettsite.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Don't accept very incestuous dogs!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

are repo drugs really understanding me?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ruinous urchins bring yellow tables under espionage schemes. Die, all you!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Rats underestimate big yellow taxies under excellent skies dies a yawn

bah...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rally up bobble yobble's, their uncertainty envelopes sugar dumplings, applause yoda! :clap


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Marshmallow chocolate brownies overjoy rowdy gladiators.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Run under by your Twin uber excellent sister's doe and yell


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wanting only risky, kinky incest, Natalie protested! 

"Rawr!! Only gross, repressed, excited sex since '87!!!"


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another raucous dream running unbridled minutely


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Worms of rattles killed incredible nattles, press reply or germs revel, energetic systematic synergy, 87!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol

McBorg

Mystery connection beside our regal gorilla


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

where olives rot kings internally nap, protect rotting olives! Go right, east, silver shoe's.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Misery chases boredom. Oh, riveting grief!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

all raiders dream rivers unearthing masks.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Mary cried because of rotten grapes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dissing aristotle verily is distinguished.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Minnows carry better oragami rankings g'day


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Working on rectifying kingdoms in new plains, replacing old grounds, replacing earth's sight (and) sound.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My crispy, black oreos really grow!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Actually reversed delirium running upon me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Repair understeer by yourself Tonight unfit esquire sitting dazed and yawning


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wal-Mart owned rattled K-Mart. Illicitly? No problem. Retailers oppress! Gigantic retailers employ suffering slaves.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ready, under bricks you think? Under every single darn ant-pile, yup.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

More Cowbell! Blue Oyster Ruled Gloriously


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Letter artists, three eating rugs, let us shrug?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

my cozy balls on rabid goats


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Idiots maimed Alex! But out under trees, Trever owns explosives. Xenophobia plagues little Oliver... distressingly excessively.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Average rabbits don't run under microscopes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Little ardrum declared, "You just ate nasty earwigs!"


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Anytime rabbit dodges rounds, unpack missiles.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Adroit, devious rabbits invade all nice gardens.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Antique rods drive rovers underneath moons.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

My cousin Bruce ordered raw goat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lucky anchovies drained young jesters and new eggheads.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Many cats began organizing road games


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Let ashy dried youngsters jump at noon errbody!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bacon artists tried making a nice card apartment, no?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My cousin Boris owns Russian guns.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyway, rare dancing rhinoceroses underestimate me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(scene: basketball)

[Laughing] Ahhh Dude! You jumped and never elevated!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, that was a good one 

Artists rarely draw ridiculous umbrellas, Molly!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Los Angeles dislikes yellow jackets and naval engineers.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Another Round! Drinks right under moon.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Five Ivans Enter Right Away


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wimpy octo rocks killed idiot nurf pilots..rowdy old grandma's rightly embarrassed spongebob squarepants!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My Crucible Beckons Or Reality Grinds


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Right, Uma. Buy yourself two unique emerald stones, discounted at Yoshi's.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Possibly Outright Laughable A Reality


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Risky umpires bought your trashy underwear excitedly, screaming demonic, animal yells.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Astronomical readings detected randomly under machine. :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****! I exterminated rare animals!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nesting jaybirds obstruct demolitions in shrubberies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Already really dumb raisins upset me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(Your name makes people work...)

"I love lemonade," Uma said.
"Instant or natural?" Oliver forwarded.
"Heavenly! All pleasing! Pleasures instantly natural everywhere!" she said.


(P.S. --- I think Uma was on drugs too.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(and you've done it again...)

IllusionOfHappiness loves long, unusual sentences in online networks. Only friends help. 

Art professor Peter Irwood never excites serious students. :stu


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

A rabbit died running under machinery.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LoL you didn't have to acronym me.
This time either.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Batmancan's avatar troubles me. Aaaaah!!!!! Now change avatar now!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

And Rhys dives right under mattress.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Falcons investigate execrable roadkill always.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

angry rumpled drones ran up mountains.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mister can buy olives. Regular Grocer.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*uck it! Everything's really annoying!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Apples rain down right under me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Watermelon octopus's killed insane ninja puppets reveling on golem's reading, elvis said "sugaaaar!!"......


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Millions count Borg's outlandish real goats.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I loathe lollipops...unusually so. I own none!! Only fried ham appeals.

Popsicles piggishly ingested never exit so sweetly.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Aren't redundant denunciations really unbelievably moving?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another ridiculous diaper rim undoes menopause


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Whiskey only ruins kids in neighborhoods! Public raunchiness only gives radical elitists sexual stimuli.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

after randy drank rancid ulcer milk!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Move, Charles! Boris owns red goblins!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

@$$hole!!, red drums roll under me!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Allies never compliment innocent enemies (no trust).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Armed raiders delivered rubber umbrella makers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mother, can bob out run george?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ancient neosporin cheeto's infected everyone's nerdy teachers!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My cut bled on Ryan Gosling!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Never judge our desperate insults stupidly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

waldo organized red kilts, inventing new plaid robots..over green rivers everyone sneaks silently! @[email protected]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Magnificent candles burned on rogues' genitals.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Asking rodents disco rama umm meep


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Witty orangutans rape/kill incestuous newborns. Primates raid orangutans' genitalia righteously. Everyone sells slurpies.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

after reactive decay returns ur missile


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Waspish owls really kick in naughty progressives' ribcages! Ouch!!! 

Getting rowdy emails shamefully sucks.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

acting reclusive does require unprecedented might


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

War-like, Orwellian rumors kill intelligent newbies. Please respond outlandishly; guards really excitedly suppress speech.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anticipating risk, David runs up Milton


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wobbly orcs risk kinship in nefarous patterns. Riddles only grow rougher every sixth season.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

antelopes roam deer roam unmassed meters


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wilbur Otis Roy's kangeroo ingested Nextel phones! Roy's outrage grew! Roy escaped super secretly!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam Really digs red up mainstream


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Toby "Outcast" Radloff lives innocently nerdily.

(Google: "Toby Radloff")


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Award Ready Dancing Regular Under Monsters

(i hope im doing this right) *shrugs*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Troubled Olympics rattle large, international networks.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

alternative radio devoted radical up manner


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Trolls only raid little, inland nests.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Acronym rapid discharge responses unrated machine


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

to own red lace is naughty


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Village idiots never take a gigolo entirely right off career Kinkos etc tonight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

winds on ripped kites interest n00b pilots, rally our great race! earth sinking ships!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

midnight comes before, our rage goes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Try our really lovely insect nuggets!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new jack on da inner street


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Trolls overtook Robocops's lair in Normandy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

make coffee bitter, open register gate


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Towels on register! Lint in nostril!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

microphone crazy beast on rock gallery


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tron overplayed roller lawn international now!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My child Boris only rummages garbage.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

artichokes re-dried dampen radio's unplayed music.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Moo cow! Bees order regular groomers.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I like laying under smog in old noodles, operating fret hammer ons after picking pineapples! I'll now eat soggy soap!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

My cat bites octopi, ripping good


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When osillaters ruin kintaro, Italian novelty penguins rejoice over green rotten egg soup, see!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

More chewy burgers over rotten greens.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom is everyone rights, alright?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Trustworthy orphans rake leaves!? I never!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

all respect dear rosemary understand me
[ not to any rosemary here ]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The only regrets linger in notions.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adam remember, don't regret ur memory.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thanks. 

Oh, rodents lovingly ingest nickels!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Android rodents drink rancid ultra milk.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr come back online, replay game


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Try opening rusted lungs into new!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

More crusty bread, or Rita goes!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I left lava underneath slinky! I owe nothing...oh forgot? hope another popsicle popper issues nurf electric scissor slugs.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mighty crooks birth orange rat-gremlins!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A rooster doesn't really understand me. :cry


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Another risk during race...underachievers marathon...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

**** Internet Explorer's ridiculous alerts!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

awesome radical dreamy, r u, man!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ticklish orangutan's really like incist now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Batman's incestuous terrorizing made Adam nervous. Catwoman's arriving now!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

All rats drink rum. Understand moron?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Last all day, you just as nice everyday


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Truly, only rabbits like ill necrophilia.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jaws, eat nemo! I kalabunga'd you ugly little anemone-er!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My corneas burst ogling ravishing girls.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never jump over dead iguanas, stupid!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pull over! Larry ate rocks!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nice jack, outstanding danny, intelligent sally


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

Torturing orbs running like intelligent negativity.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Should Oliver let electric shrimp operate Ursula's lawnmower?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Mystical candles Bring on rare glows.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lad, always do your jig after njodis enters.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Not just over ditches! It stinks!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fire, it's everywhere! Really awesome!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like love u, see is out now. opposite of hate and pain. pleasure i need easy, so seductive.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Trafficking oil really leaves Ivan nervous.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adam run.
done r u, man?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Turds over Rwanda! Light instant napkins!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Golly, Odin zapped Isis nastily!! Sounds kinky yucky.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A rubber duck really upset mother.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing jammin', odometers display incremental speed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

With oranges, royal kings initiate new popcorn rights. Other goofy royals engulf stressful situations. 87! :eek


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> damn lol give me a minute


I like leopards, unscented, stained, in outer Niagra. Oh fie, Hitler applied periodically, peevishly, in nanotubes escaping sensual success

Phew, I'm exhausted haha


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

worrying over rats killed infinite nerds. Proactive rodent overacheivers get results essentially, studies show.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Grabbing Oscar's zipper is not sexy, K? Yeesh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

germs infected rodney's leg.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

meat cucumber bacon onions radish grapes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinking of raking leaves is nerdy!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My city banned our raking grass


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Miners eat roasted crow under rumpelstiltskin's octagon cabbage roadway, on may eighteenth!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Minnows caught by our raker grow


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wobbly overachievers really kicked Isabella's new puppy! Rage overflowed! Growls roared! Everyone's sensational screaming!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

acorns rarely drive romantic uncles mitsubishi


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ghosts on zooming iguanas never saw kinky yeast.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

impish lamas lumbered under Susan's invisible ominous nipples onto fruitful hills attracting pimple popping idiots numbering eleven, survey says.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Giddy or zany, I never stop kicking you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Angry ronald donaldo ran under mcdonalds!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

McNuggets can brainwash odious, repulsive grandchildren.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ava remembers Dan, Rusty understands murder


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The only respectable lawyer is nonexistent.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now jump off ! dare i say


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The operator ripped laundry into nothing!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

monster crocks bit our rider good


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wishing only really Kerry is new president, radical occultists grudgingly restrain every single sentence.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Another resident dropped rogaine, un-grew moustache.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Murder crimes be often regarding grossness!

(enjoy..sorry people! you can do the I O H if ya want)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh for budda's sake. Hmmm.

Illustrious liver lover unravels salty, inky octopus' naval
-only finding-
Hairy assed putrid pollips inseminating new entrances saving species

EDIT: Just realized I cheated IofH out of 'iness.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

freaky apes ignore rumpled lumpy egg igloos giving Harry Calahan a leaky migrain.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Good old Zoe is newly smelling kinky yeast.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Another restless day reading useless material.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

416 get it right, lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

torlin's outstanding, red lightsaber is neato.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Another redlight district regaler undresses maiden


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frankenstein arrived inna red lamborghini, elegantly inspected, ghost hunted, catching a lollipop magnet.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Michelle cute.
Boris off-roading guru!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

tangy oreo riders listen in nervously.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

group of zebra is new scene, kinky yes?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Tina Only Really Likes Innocent Nerds


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jester crazy. how is like doctor roger?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The orange roughy lives independently now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

air raids drove raichu under machinery.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdouble cheese burger onion rings good.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great onions zing in noon. Somebody knows Yusef.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

anonymous rainforesters dried rainy umbrella's, man.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mourners can break our rageful grins.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a rattlesnake drank red urchin milk.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My Crabs bring on regular gestations.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

For amount i really like Ezie. I got her. Crazy as lucky man


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Therapy, Occupational, Reiki, Lovaas, Introspective, Neo-Reichian


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Farting always involves rancid lava/egg intense gases, having created a living monster!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark cook beancurb, on return greatly


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the only real language is norweigan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Popeye ate british soup!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Clean buys only rubber garments.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my cute bonnie over reacts greatly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

time overlaps, revolving lines into nines..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my crew beats off rock groups.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

tight old rejects lick insect nuts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ganondorf obtained Zelda's Ipod nano singing kriss-kross, yo.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Meth can break our relentless gloom.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^LOL.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fritos are insane! Run lumpy engine into gumby's house at late midnight.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mary comes back! oh ready guy?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Fritos are insane! Run lumpy engine into gumby's house at late midnight.


*m*ahavishnu *c*oncerts (are) *b**o**r*in*g*

:b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra rules! :mum 


and now cheetos implode everyones nasty tater-tots.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Melodies charm bullies. Onward, rooster!!! Go!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a r down?
rest up, man!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Today ominous robots let in Nostradamus!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*m*odified *c*ostume *b*ig *o*ut*r*ages *g*un


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Teasing's overrated. Really lewd insults nasty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*ll *r*ound *d*rinks
*r*epresent *u*nder *m*inors


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Transform old radioactive lightbulbs into new!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*m*://*c*omputer/*b*usty-*o*ut-*r*aged-*g*eeks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"Try objecting raymac's laws!"

"I'd never!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Moody chimps bend over really grossly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

angry rich dr's raked up matchsticks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Moldy cheese baaaaad.... only raisins gooooood!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

*ss rot destroys. ruins underwear multitudes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Guts ooze zestfully inside nasty scrapes, killing you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Autumn really does rhyme, understood man?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mariah Carey brought over rotting garbage.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No jack offing! Douching is sanitary.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*ged *r*otten *dr*ied *u*p *m*ashrooms


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Treating optimus's rancid lung infestation now!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

most carbon based organisms require glucose


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

public absence display status


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

teaching origami requires little inside nowledge


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*pa*pa *d*on't *s*peak


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

thats on radio luxembourg in november


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Play-doh attacks brain stew...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*m*orpheus *c*ontinues *b*elieves, *o*the*r*s *g*uess


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tantilizing olives ruined lovely icycles...noooo!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

my cranium berates overly rigorously. Golly.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Grossly over zapped!!!! Increases nervous side! Kind yap.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Faulty internet exasperates Rowan Atkinson.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Not just oddly devious...It's sneaky.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fiery inferno's engulfed random artifacts..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*m*r *c*ool *b*ean *o*ut*r*a*g*e


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tomba offers rewarding lollipops....interested ninja?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

mutants crawl behind oblong rocket goo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

grandpa oliver zapps interns, never shocks kaptain yellow!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Molly Cassedy breaks off relationships gruesomely.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alex Rodriguez denied receiving unclean money.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

New jet owners despise Irish sexpots.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

all rubik's dramers really understands magic


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Taming our revenge lust isn't new.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alas, Rudolph died running under machinery.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nasty jinx otters diss inuit sandles


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Witty Oliver's really kind in nibbling Pringles. Ronda only gets rowdy every second Sunday.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

aftershave risks divining rubix udders man


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

wanksters oiled rally kites, inventing new planet racing..oh great..race everybody! see..see!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must continue being online, resistant gone


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Those onion rings look irresistibly nummy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Female orgasms? Sigh. God, I'm really lonely.

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

New Jersey, our depressing, inland state.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*lmost *r*eality *d*reams, *ru*in *m*e


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The only reality lies in now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*t *r*estful *d*ream *r*eality *u*nder*m*inds


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

take off really light inards now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wednsdays offer real kind ingenious progress.
Roasted ostriches - greasy, ready, encounter searing session.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*i* *l*ike *l*ove *u*, *s*ee
*I*m *o*nline
*o*ften *f*or
*h*overing *a*bove *p*retty *p*retty.
*i*m *n*ow
*e*mpty *s*omething *s*omething


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thinking of ruinous leeches is nice?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*dam *r*ots *d*own *r*ight *u*nder *m*adison


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(Madison is a road that's somewhat near me. Cool!)

Torlin ogles raunchy ladies in night.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*dam *r*eally *d*aydreams, *r*estless *u*nrelated *m*ares


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Torlin once ripped leprechaun intestines nastily.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ardrumrdrumdrumrumumm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

wingless oranges reveled kindly, inspecting numbered portions, roger's optical grass ranked eighth.. super soakers!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Must... continue... buying... old... regal... gowns...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never jump off dirty igloo ships!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my coconut butter off round gust


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Take off regal linens! Inside, now!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

arrested development regular under mainstream


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That one really loves it naked.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now join!
others deny!
Incredible Simon


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thieving orator! Return luxurious items now!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam Really Digital Rather Unavailable Man


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Terrell Owens receives lustfully in NFL.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

addicted reply dose really understand man


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The outsiders really like insiders' noodles.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Arf! Ruff! Doggy requests uniform, master!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Newsflash: Jordan O'Brien dude is drowning!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I look like underwear sizzled in okra, not okra fried hats!

Attention peter pan! It's now! Everybody sing songs!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My cancer bulges out really graphically.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Armenian rats dig routes under Manhattan


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Working out really kicks in new power! Resting only grows really enormous, slobby sackflaps.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

achtung richter die richter und meyer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wormless Octoberist's rattled kids in northern Portugal...run or go rake everyones slimey sugar..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*ariah *C*annon *bor*in*g*


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Turkey/Ostrich Races - LIVE! In Nevada!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****, ostriches suck! Gangly, inept race losers!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

New jesters, oh damn! Inexperience sucks.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Addicted Really drum


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tickle Open Rails Lie in Niagra


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

when organs rip, kings intensely naw pens, releasing orange gooey ritalin... eggs shower sing..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mystical catchers buried our ruined glove.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

aren't runny dorks reactive under mulch?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

great oranges zest into no sky


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wonky obelisks rotated. 
Kisses imitate newfound passions, risking our growth.
Raking everything sucks salamanders.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adam rescues david
ripped under main


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

To office ran Lee in ninjasuit.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam dance rapidly in Adrian nightly gown


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol

Tulsa, Oklahoma really loves its nights! :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam really dances round under moon


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tree ornaments rested lightly in nursery.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Angry Romanians demanded rigorous undie massages.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

4 1 6 get it right, lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Touche.
oh really?
Like, iridescent nymphos ..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Busty and Bubble yacking
gross inside rusty lost yacking


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Turns out, rumplestiltskin's listening in nervously..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My cousin butts out really gallantly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Anarchists raced dumptrucks, reveling underneath masks...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

micro campsites beg onerous reactions guy


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Wanton Only Rioting Keeping Inate Nerve, Potency Ripens. Otherwise Go Rolling. Empty Starving. Sophia Ate Late


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ready Under Bed, yummie
Tor Under Estimates Sexy Dance At Yuri's


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Teachers organized reggae limbo in Narnia.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Must Comment Back
Online
Ready
Go!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The online registration lowers intelligence?! Noooo!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adam 
regret declined
regret underestimate
meetup


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Torlin online, really long internet now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aerial rainbows darkened rainforests..UFOs nebulized..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Myspace (chuckle)? Bring on risky genitalia!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Anxious RonaldMcdonaldphobics destroyed radioactive underwear, maple-syrup!

edit* ops


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Many candles burn overnight ruining ghosts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Minds internally sing songs, projecting hours into thoughts..My System's Down...


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

motorized cruddy beef oven roasted good.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorrilas overtook zoo's in Newport! Scared keepers yelled!


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Monkeys charge blindly, overwhelming regional government?!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Quiet uber introverts embrace the great anomalous lights...


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Must caffeinate body....or remain groggy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Quail underwear is everywhere! The gulls are leaving!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Artistic raindrops, drop rain unto me...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

milk candy banana onions raspberry grapes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Treading on Roger's lawn is naughty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

416 get it right, lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Torlin oughta read "Lightsabers in Nebraska".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

416 goblins ingested red libersavers.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

all robots destroy red uncooked meat!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

mice crap behind oval red goop


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"gatoraders obscured zoltan's internal ninja sight"....kindergarteners yelled!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mixing cupcake batches only rattles gardeners.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

aaghhh! rubber ducks! run until midnight! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My company beat out rage ghost


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

toes on rugs lie in naughtiness :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleepy arthritics decided red octopus's should eat silver anchovies..rotten egg breakers explored a universal time-portal..inside found unlicked lollipops...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Sleepy arthritics decided red octopus's should eat silver anchovies..rotten egg breakers explored a universal time-portal..inside found unlicked lollipops...


 :lol

My cat Baked on round grapes :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

*takes a big breath*

Savvy? aye? Did Richard O'Snappers express sales attacks rightfully, especially belligerently? Estimate a useful time in flight under law.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When our ringleader kombats insane ninja pizza robots, our great ringleader escapes sudden shock..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My car, bound of rust, grumbles.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

another ritual day runs unseen, delerius


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Willy Onka's rascally, kind in-laws never propagate rumors of gelatinous, risky, everlasting sucker stoppers !


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Accept restrictions, dilemmas, ramblings, u man


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Won't ogre-rights knock in nymph progress? Rights only guarantee ruinous excess, says Simon!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

advance-recon delta rescued unknown marsupials


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When octopi released kinetic icycles, nerdy popcorn remotely overtook greenish-redish energetic sea shells..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My circles BIG! Ovals ROUND! Goooood!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

alapalooza rocks disc rocking under music!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

touring off road, living in napsacks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah is so so Pretty.
Honky is tipsy.
many sad days.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ticked off rattlesnakes linger inside Nebraska.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

a red duck ran under me


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Social anxiety ducks really only sense everyone's social anxiety.

Rude Earnest broke everyone's airhorns under the illuminous, freakish, unusual light.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

all radical dreams r under moon


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

take on rascals like indian ninjas


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Sexy Angels Dance Rudely Over Seashores.

Every Saturday A Red Elephant Beats Eagles Against Untidy Tents, Injuring Four Unlucky Lovers.



I'm giving myself a boogie becuase that was hard. :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

robots exponentially devolved, shattering the architect's reaccuring dreams underneath donut excalators!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mind Crusher bots organized religious gnomes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

automatic reply dedicator resistor under mind.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The orange ruiner liquified infested ninjas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Ardrum, read da rest," Uma mumbled.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(Uma is always mumbling...it's annoying!)

I loaned lumpy, undersized salamanders innocently onward. No one farted happily after plotting perniciously. I never eat salty salamanders.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

abducted rodents die readily until monday.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Green oviraptor's zapped infinitely...now shoes kringle yodels...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

monsters closet brings out rough ghosts


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Toughest Ordeal Lingers, Infinelty you kNow?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Robert understands baloney's yummy.
Tina understands everyone's special, differently.
Alex yawned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

American renegades discovered Ronald-McDonald's uneaten muffin!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mac cheese burger onions rice, george


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

took on roaring lions in Neverland


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sad/angry dice Roller's opened spicy egg sauce And read every Book every author unhappily threw into flames! umm...lollipops!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

myspace can be outrage. gag


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

tomorrow olga raskolnikov lievsky induces nannies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

well...overly rested king's intensly nawed popsicles, rhino's obliviously gathered rotten eggplants..sugary shampoo!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Melvin can breakdance on red galoshes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a rancid dream revealed uncooked macaronis!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my computer broken.
off repairing goons


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The orange-red lips ingested noses.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Astronauts rang doorbells! Rockets ultimately malfunctioned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mallorie's crack brought out rave goodness.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a really droopy rodent underestimated mayonnaise!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

maxim called beth on regularly, golly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Today's opposite right? Let's internally nap!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My cat bathes only rich guppies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mildy egocentric robots chopped up redwood. Orchestra's clapped happily reading over magazines..eh..


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

man, cant big oranges rap good


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pyromaniacs always burn ****


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Good one! :lol 

Nobody jump! Our dinner is salty!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My cousin brings ooey rabbit gas.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A rim drum roll unbroke mangos!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

my critters bother older russian girls


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Good old zany intestines newly slurped kooky yoke.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

again random debate ruins under minds


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thrifty Oats! Really lean in niacin!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

adult raisins display remarkably ugly members


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

grandpa's opened zipper instantly nauseated small kids yesterday


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Notice Jerry's outfit? Damn it's sexy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gossipy islanders rudely listen.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

abort
reload
damaged
resist
ultimate
man-slaughter


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The ornery Russians lick icicles neatly.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Aunt Rita doesn't really understand me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ganon ingested raw liver.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My cat barfed out rat guts


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

No. Joe only discusses iguanas semimonthly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Germany's oldest zoo introduces new species: kinky yak!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never juggle oval donuts! It'll shock!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

More coffee! Bored of regular grind.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I like little unicorns sitting in oval napkins on foil hairpiece arrangments peeing pompously in neat essoteric sultry sacks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Get our zamboni, idiot! Nude skating kills, yo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nocturnal joker obeyed diarrhea inflicted spongebob.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My country bumpkins ogled ripe grenades.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Overly magical giants nerfed obscure ultra dudes..I didn't need to!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

My chauffeur, Bobo, only reads German.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Flex our stuff, guys! It's raining ladies!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Narcissists justify overtly dressing in speedos.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh! Mike got new overly unique duds. I don't need that!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Good Odin! Zoos invited new, sweet kangaroos?? Yay!!!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

ah! ruff! doh! roar! ugh! muff!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Gorillas overwhelmed Zoey in Nana Sue's ketchup yard.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

4 = four
1 = one
6 = six
g = grasshopper
i = in
r = resting
l = lounge


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Torlin opposes red light-sabers.... I noticed!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Man, can Beatrice order real garlic?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh my! Grandma never opened up da important doohickey! Not that!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

New Jerseans ordered DVDs, imported shiny-disks....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Maybe Chucky buried our rotund grandchild.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Aardvark Rolling Down Ramp... Useless Mammal.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Forget Oliver. Really. Mr. E's rampaging, luxurious yearnings are rapidly thrusting into expansion!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

and robot dog ran under me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

please
ask
dan
something


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

today oblong rats looked increasingly nimble.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gizmo ollied zucchinis in Neptune's sugary kingdom, yay!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Minie
comes
back
over
resting
geez


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Three over-sized roaches live in Narnia.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mega comet bombs over righteous girls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Trained owls really love I-pod nano's.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

music can be off ring, gosh!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Terrific! Only real life isotopes nebulize.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

man! come back! 
off road! go!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tonights onions're really listening in? No! :afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must continue, BAD onions, restore grill


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The ominous red light intercepts noodles.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

morphing can be outrages radical, go!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the offensive rapper's lyrics insulted nuns


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nintendo junkies often dance in socks.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Fire once snuffed grumpy irritable rain lemurs! :stu


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

"fishing is entertaining," rita asserted.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary opened zig-zags, inside nine snails kindly yelled!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Motor cars brought on racing ground.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fortunately, I eat red apples.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Frogs only suck green icky river lice.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frozen insects eat rotting asparagus.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Maids clean big old rotten garages.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

oddly, my gut nudged one undergarment, doubling internal destitution nearly twice.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

George operated zoo in nylon stockings. Kangaroos yawn.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fire is eating!
resume area


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Today on Ricki Lake: "I'm Naughty!"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

four one six, get in, right low!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

To Obese Relatives: Lose Inches Now!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Snorkels make our osteoporosis tingle! However, on robot anchovies, numerous green eggasauruses can reappear underneath slurpy hats.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

micromachines can be ohhhh radical! Geez!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"There's Oprah!" Recited Lars in Nerfville.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My cult blows others rant god.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

So Monica only ogles tiny happy ogres...Rather angry, not going elsewhere.

Curse rowdy uncaring stinking harpies!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frankenstein invented edible raisin armies.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My celibacy? Because of removed genitals.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

New jellybeans orbit down into space!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh my god! No! Oh! U didn't! I don't nanny trannies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aghhh! Rubber duckies, run! Uncooked macaroni! :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mixing chemicals burns out red gases.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Avoidant robots drew rings underneath mushrooms.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My crack bleeds orange, runny goo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arthritic rebels drum reversed, ultimately murding.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My chrysler broke...oh righteous god!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sup man! oogly oogly that hot! _ ochie rabbit aches n gross elephants _ come rest up something haha.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

two...one...really leonard, investments necessity?



torlin said:


> sup man! oogly oogly that hot! _ ochie rabbit aches n gross elephants _ come rest up something haha.


haha i love this game...people have to come up with wild things to fit my name especially :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^yeah, your name takes forever :lol 

Smell my odorous old tenticles! Helium opens radical airy ninja gases.. everyone closes red umbrellas systematically..

huh?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

monster coming... Banana ! 

Open register, Gang!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The operator rang...let's imagine numbers!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

murder comes back
oogly rad girls!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That orbiter rules! Let's intercept neurons.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Monkey calls Boris over regulary. Good!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* Fine. I'll eat rats, alright?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*sigh* Altering nunchucks creates internet explorer's nasty time-bomb!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

moon carlos(santana)!? big O's required, G.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone new coming? It's enough now, Tom


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Toaster oven roasts lamb incredibly nice.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

first, i eat raid ants!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Tacos or rice likely is nicer.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uterus lollipops taste really awesome! Smells happily yummy!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aha, roboto did return Uma's make-up!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My chubby brother ordered rice goulash.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, Jen...Only DDR interests sumos.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

More children become obsessed regarding guns


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Some monkeys operated Orlando's three hundred-year old rollercoaster!

At noon gingerbread extractors cookie rolled us! So hungry!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mariah Carey's body opened, revealing gremlins.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nine Jelloey oiled donuts I slobbered...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mad cougar bit orangutan! Rabid gnaw.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fishing is extremely rare, android.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mashed carrots! Babies obviously react: goo


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Fear is extremely reasonable, Alfred!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Snorkelers made octopus omelets..their hunger only reinforced! All nine gladly evaporated crayons, running under sunny heat.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Migrating crotch bugs open red gashes.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ancient Romans drank red umbrella margaritas


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Swooning motherf*****s only orally taste hair on rowdy afternoons. 

New gangs evolve criminal revolutions under shady hilltops.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Architects rushed, droopingly rectifying "Ultimate McDonald's!"..


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

maury continually beguiles oddball ron goldman.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Get out, Zelda! I'll now sew kites! *yodels*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

microphone check! base on rhythm groove


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Too often rappers like incest...no?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Super Mario overloaded on tic-tacs! He obviously re-energized as ninja's grated evil cheese! 

Robots ultimately sandwichized ham!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mrs. Clinton brings orders regarding genocide.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under light translucent radiation astro Sun hunters, yes!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tear out rude landlord's intestines now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Already raging drunks riot until morning.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

ugly latin teases rush around saying "hola! Yay!"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Get out, ziltoid! I need some knitting yarn!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Cannibal's brains on rye? Good!!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

no joke! odis devoured ida's snot!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"General, orbiter's zeroing in now sir!" Kintaro yelled.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Manchego cheese brought over rusted grill...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Files I extracted, rar and?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

mickey crapped before orvil roasted garlic.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gir's old zip-lock is now severed, kombucha yogurt?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Moo cows belong on rustic gardens.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

ardentatious restropticators dilentiated romporious uglutiants magtatiously.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Go On Zorro, Into Nigeria's Ski Kinky Years


The best I got. =\
Good luck with mine...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hillary-Obama pushed patriotic, inventive platitudes on loose, lazy Americans.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

All Republicans, Democrats; Real Unapologetic Misanthropes!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Someone lacks internal make-up....so have awesome days...yo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

such monsters ozzy off the horns
of rascals and nameless glamors elephant
compose rioted under sausage hotel.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Terrell Owens really likes it nude.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-Are raccoons dangerous, Ryan?
-Uhh.. maybe.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

for im six
gosh
im real
lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

- Tor, one round?
- Leave it. NO!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sexy ladies in mini skirts have amazing dreams, yes?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

All realistic dreams rouse useless men?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

short little innocent man!
stop! hop!
action dude.
yeah!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

try one rough landing in Naboo


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sipping lovejuice inside men, Sally hopped around daily, yearly.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

average runners don't run ultimate marathons.
..........
Hey Adam, learned through the posts that you did run one, so, couldn't resist it. Just for fun though. No offense, buddy!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sad, Lebanese investigators mixed shiny hair and dry yeast.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A real discovery! Raccoons understand me!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now jump off,
dave is snoring.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Train one raccoon, let it nuke!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Silly little Icelanders make slimy hairdressers and dreadful yodelers.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adam returns.
dance right.
ugh man!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this obviously reads like idiotic nonsense


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

kim, you assaulted alex!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

any naughty coconuts? I envy nervous trouts!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I might already be out under the truck, or every xenolith probably left or died extravagantly.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awwwwww! Little Ollie Yoder smiled innocently! Uber special!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ardrum rarely drowns rats under milk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I might've accidentally broken Olga's uterus today. Take only external x-rays! Please listen, old Doctor Elmer!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nosferatu jolted onward, disguised in shoelaces.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Movie Camera Brings Out Ridiculous George!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Terrified Orangutans Run Loose In Nantucket


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Waffles, I need glue! Chapped lips! Inside pizza pockets everything devolves.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Monkey contemplates buying outrageous rhesus goods.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Funny, I Expected Real Acronyms.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Papa, eat really fast! Everyone's coming to inspect our new immoral sex toys!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Nine Jars Of Dried Insects...Super.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is Nana going crazy!? Life is purely punishing enough, dammit!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninja's jumped off destruction island, sir.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My crime boss oggla raggie goo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

tiny ostriches read letters in nashville


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Another Lego obscured Yoda's sight? I'm utterly shocked!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mall cop, bugger off!! *rude gesture*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never jovial, Orson devised intermittent standards.

*Good luck....you'll get three boogies....leave out the 75. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Martians invaded LA, leaving everyone's noodles non ingested! Ultra mega man ate noodles!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My cat barfed on Ryan Gosling!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nerdy jello only destroys imploding soup!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My Computer Boogie Off Right Groovy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thirty one red lasers? I've none!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Misty clouds brooded over resplendent gorges.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

What? I'm not gonna climb like icy power puff electrocuted donuts!

hehe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*m*y *c*omment *b*ox c*O*ntains *r*gergeinrgioenokmope9gui... *g*ergeinrgioenokmope9gui


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Any level of your smile is uber smashing!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Steps inside elevator* Ready, riboflavin, anchovies!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

"My cat bested Owen's rottweiler!" 
"Grats!"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Waldo invented ninja golf, chips, lasagna, intervocalic paper planes, everything diatonic!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My chicken's burnt, old rotten granny!!!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

New Jeans Ornamentally Disguised In Stripes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Big ears are ravishing


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

"NOT JUICE!" or, _dirty ink splotches._


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bounce everywhere
anywhere really


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

_Thanks_.

Our release lately is *nonexistent*.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Brian
everyone appears radical !


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

true... 

..Oranges rarely live in necessity. :roll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

big email arrived, rob?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

That's off recently. Lying in nothing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boost energy all rigged


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Tell on. remember lively itches? ..Nope!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bring' em!
all remingtons


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jump off, Danial.
your master asked.
zip


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Trips 

_...Oh! ..ride ... letting it navigate.._ :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

best elephant at round


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Time out - rest. Lose internet now :afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boom ear.
awe rave.


----------



## whynot (Jan 7, 2009)

Trying Out Rather Long, Interesting Notion


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

work hard. yasmine needs over time


----------



## whynot (Jan 7, 2009)

Tired Of Relentless Labour, It's Nasty


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

willy has your naughty outrages teacher


----------



## whynot (Jan 7, 2009)

Toppling Over, Realises Leg Is Numb


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

"Welsh hippies"

..._yet_..

names often tank.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Blast 'Em Anakin! *roar


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The operating room lady is naughty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now jump off. down in shelter


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

"teeth!!!!!!!"

*OUCH!*

*rip*

_Lary?_

..................................................(it's near)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big eared aardvark rental


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

[take one]

-_afterward_-

driving, lucrative investigation, cheese(?)

*Kenny: "Emergency...red."*


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Barely effective acronym, really.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

jump on her! nan is not selling feet!


----------



## whynot (Jan 7, 2009)

*vintagerocket*

Verily, I've Never Touched A Girl, Ever. Really! Oh Consistent, Keen, Eternal Torment...

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

will harry yatchman needs opportunity times


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The octopus rancher's life is nasty.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

njodis - Now! Jump! Obey directions in sequence!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jack Nicholson muttered, "calcium deficient a**hole!"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New Jedi Order
Deeds In Slaves


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Twenty old recliners lined in Naugahyde


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jedi on Hoth
new item.
new system first


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Three old ratty ladies insistently nagged


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Shoot! I explained really really aloud, 83 !


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Trust orphans raking leaves in Newfoundland.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Shot HAN" YES! Fly Xwing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Old Racoon Licks It's Nuts.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tangle Opera Acronym Dangerously.
Live In Crying Kicking Eager Rooms.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Twelve oranges really last in navel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Sweet innocent Ellen
red round at 83


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tsk, o'rly? Lucky, in'nit?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zelda's escalator died, disrupting ipecac charged untied shoelaces.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin beat Oprah, racing go-karts.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No Job Over Disasterous Interview, Sadly.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Precise Electromagnetic Radiation Fission-equilibrium Compression to Transversely Induce Oxygen-neutral Inertially Suspended Transformation.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zenith eat da darn incredible cake until suffering


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tiny orbiting red lines in nebulae.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My chickens burn on re-entry... GDI!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the oval accordians did like ice cream, kites, elves, and roofs.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Finally, ready ever excellently, doom over maps 2010.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sometimes I eat ramen. Really? Ahahahahaha.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"mom continues being observant"
"really george"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"mom continues being observant"
"really george"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Then overly ripened lemons imploded nicely.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My cat believed orange rectangles grew


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fiery robots exited every doorway of Machineland.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mr. Cooper brought oranges, radishes, and grapes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fancy, radiant, elegant, entertaining dancers offered money.


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

*I*t *L*ies *L*eft *U*nder *S*iege *I*n *O*pen *N*ecks *O*f *F*orests. *H*ardly *A* *P*roblem *P*rotecting *I*t, *N*ever *E*stimate *S*ituational *S*tandards.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

After daytime's exponential light leveling, everyone danced again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My cat bites our roaming goat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tuna on a drone lessens internal chortling. *kicks eleven rainbows*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Meh Compute Blah Omg Rotfl Gosh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travel our roadways late in November


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

To Overcome Anxiety
Dance Like I Can
Keep Ever Respect


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Then Obama released locked Illuminati news.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Men can't believe our rebellious gallivanting!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Every person ran into Lowes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Making cashiers beeline out remodeling's gate!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Even perfectionists run into llamas.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Two Hippos excitedly whooped at loopy Larry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Got a zebra?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

anonymid

And now, open, 'nonymid your mind into deliverance.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Every purse reaps irresistible loot.

Lol sorry my name's so long xD you can skip the x and z :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah, I like a challenge!
Blackvixzin:

Before Lizl arrived, carrying koi, Vinnie introduced x-rays. Zounds! Indeed! Nerd.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

every purple rabbit is loony


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

There's hounds everywhere! Walk everyone in Ringo's direction. Oswald never eats.


----------

